# Die Hordegilde >Guardians of Honor< auf Antonidas bietet... :)



## Donnerherz (27. April 2011)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
Hallo zusammen,

auch in diesem Forum scheint jeder nur zu suchen... wir bieten.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Wir bieten Plätze für neue Mitglieder, die unsere Zielsetzungen im Spiel World of Warcraft (Antonidas, Horde) teilen. Aber zunächst möchte ich ein etwas umfassenderes Bild unserer Gilde vermitteln:

Die noch relativ junge Gilde Guardians of Honor, versteht sich als kleine familiäre Gilde, die zu allen Schandtaten bereit ist  Angefangen beim gemeinsamen Leveln von Charakteren, der gildeninterne Besuch von HC Instanzen bis hin zu einer noch zu bildenden 10er Raidgruppe dürfte für jeden etwas dabei zu sein.
Es ist Freitag Abend? Uns ist langweilig und wir haben keine Lust auf die nächste random-HC? Meistens fällt uns auch abseits der neusten Inis und besten Items etwas ein. Dann rennen wir auch gern mal mit vier oder fünf 85ern völlig sinnfrei - aber mit viel Spaß durch Scherbenwelt Inis/raids oder erobern aus Jux mal Haala.

Uns ist das Zusammenspiel und die gegenseitige Hilfe sehr wichtig. Bei allem Spaß und allen Zielen im Spiel geht das Privatleben jedoch immer vor. [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
Im Moment suchen wir noch Spieler für den Aufbau unsere 10er Raid, bei dem wir versuchen ernsthaft zu Raiden.

Die Raid Zeiten sind Mittwoch 19:30 Uhr bis 22:00 Uhr und Samstag 20:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr.

Deine Zielsetzungen entsprechen den Unseren? Du bist auf der Suche nach einer Gilde?
Dann melde dich bitte ingame bei *Tanatar, Schinanti, Maxximum oder Trollical*. Falls wir mit einem anderen Charakter online sein sollten, kannst du diese von jedem Gildenmitglied erfahren (nur die wenigsten beißen..  ) oder uns eine kleine ingame-Mail schreiben.

Darüber hinaus ist es möglich eine Bewerbung auf unserer kleinen Forumsseite unter www.guardiansofhonor.tk zu hinterlassen.

Dein Level spielt für eine Aufnahme übrigens keine Rolle, wir unterstützen auch gerne kleinere Charaktere oder Spieler, die der World of Warcraft Gemeinde erst kürzlich beigetreten sind 

Wir freuen uns auf jede/n Interessenten/in
Viele Grüße[/font]


----------

